# Multiple visits as a tourist possible?



## 5ylfi4 (Oct 3, 2016)

Hello all, 

I have been searching the entire WWW for Infos, I called the ambassy of Emirates but still didn't get an answer to my question - so I was thinking to ask here since I guess I am not the only one in this situation  

Here the fact: 
I am from switzerland (Grüezie  ) and in december my boyfriend will start his new job in Dubai and will move there for one year. Ofcourse I would like to visit him as often as possible. My question is - can I travel to Dubai multiple times and always get a tourist visa per visit ? 
What aboutaccomodation- is it ok if I will stay over at his place for these days and also mention his adress in the forms I will have to fill out in Dubai? 

I would be glad to get some feedback! 

Have a great day/weekend and thanks in advance. 

Kind regards, Sylvia


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

5ylfi4 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been searching the entire WWW for Infos, I called the ambassy of Emirates but still didn't get an answer to my question - so I was thinking to ask here since I guess I am not the only one in this situation
> 
> ...


You get a 30 day visa on arrival with no hassle for coming multiple times. Co-habitation is technically illegal but also not a big deal unless you do the dirty in the back seat of a taxi.


----------



## 5ylfi4 (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks for your fast reply!
but what happens if I for example travel in feb. to dubai stay there for 1week..go back to switzerland etc can I travel back in april and get again a touristvisa?


----------



## 5ylfi4 (Oct 3, 2016)

I just read your message again..
so would that mean i can come and go as many times as i like until the 30 day stay is consumed?


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

5ylfi4 said:


> I just read your message again..
> so would that mean i can come and go as many times as i like until the 30 day stay is consumed?


Visa on arrival is maximum for 30 days visit.

If you come in Feb stay here for a week and go back and come again in April, that should not be a problem.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

5ylfi4 said:


> I just read your message again..
> so would that mean i can come and go as many times as i like until the 30 day stay is consumed?


You will get a new 30 day visa each time, no paperwork, just come and go. I assume Swiss passport?

There will be no issue traveling under those circumstances at all.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Switzerland is part of Schengen isn't it ?

If so, there's a six month lockout period starting six months from first visit.


----------



## Redindxb43 (Mar 1, 2015)

Twowheels is correct. As Switzerland is part of Schengen you can get a visa for 3 months but then have to leave for 3 months

The below paragraph is a copy and paste not my words

For all Schengen nationalities its a simple rule 
90 days in an 180 day period. Khalas. There's no way around it other than paying daily overstay fines or getting a res visa. Its also a multiple entry visa, meaning any days spent outside the UAE in the 180 day period do not count to the quota, therefore multiple trips within 180 days can be made as long as the total number of days in UAE does not exceed 90.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Redindxb43 said:


> Twowheels is correct. As Switzerland is part of Schengen you can get a visa for 3 months but then have to leave for 3 months
> 
> The below paragraph is a copy and paste not my words
> 
> ...


Pretty sure the OP just wants to come visit for a week occasionally, wouldn't the best way just be to get an arrival visa?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> Pretty sure the OP just wants to come visit for a week occasionally, wouldn't the best way just be to get an arrival visa?


Three months after getting the first one, they wouldnt be able to get another for three months.

Thats the point - Schengen Country Passport holders cannot turn up any time and be guaranteed of get a Visa on arrival any longer.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Three months after getting the first one, they wouldnt be able to get another for three months.
> 
> Thats the point - Schengen Country Passport holders cannot turn up any time and be guaranteed of get a Visa on arrival any longer.


Wow, so a person from Thailand or Vietnam can spend as much time as they wish in country on a tourist visa but a European cannot? I thought the restriction was such that they could not spend more than 180 days in country not restrict a person coming a few times a year. Seems a bit whack.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

So apparently you consider a Vietnamese or Thai person to be less worthy of access than a European ?

Read the rules again. 

Schengen passport holders get a reciprocal agreement with UAE passport holders so they both get the same. 

And there is no divine right for westerners to get the best access - particularly when they refuse to afford the same courtesy to UAE citizens. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> So apparently you consider a Vietnamese or Thai person to be less worthy of access than a European ?
> 
> Read the rules again.
> 
> ...


Still crabby I see. I can understand reciprocal agreements, it's a pain in the butt for me to get to Brazil compared to most of the world for the same reason. I was just surprised it was structured like that for the EU.


----------



## 5ylfi4 (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi, 
first of all...THANKS A LOT for your fast replys and help!! 
According to a swiss Visaagency and parents of a friend, who travel around 4 times to Dubai since years, I can travle to Dubai as much as I want..I will get each time a new touristvisa valid for 30 days. 
We see how things go.. ;-) 
greetings from freezing switzerland..


----------



## Redindxb43 (Mar 1, 2015)

5ylfi4 said:


> Hi,
> first of all...THANKS A LOT for your fast replys and help!!
> According to a swiss Visaagency and parents of a friend, who travel around 4 times to Dubai since years, I can travle to Dubai as much as I want..I will get each time a new touristvisa valid for 30 days.
> We see how things go.. ;-)
> greetings from freezing switzerland..


No you won't. Your country is a member of Schengen so what we told you is correct
The rules were updated regarding this 

•Important update to May 2015 news. From approx November 2015, the 90 day stay out of 180 days rules is being enforced for Schengen Zone country passport holders. Meaning if you are in that category, you get a 90 day multi-entry visa for the UAE, but after a 90 day stay (does not have to be 90 days consecutive) you must stay out of the UAE for minimum 90 days before you can get a new 90 day visit visa. The stay away rule does not apply if you come back on an employment entry permit for residence visa. It might be possible to enter the UAE under a different type of visit visa, for example company sponsored business visit. This rule includes Bulgaria, Croatia, Romania, and possibly Cyprus passport holders even though they are not yet Schengen Zone countries (as of end 2015). Information from anecdotal reports, no official update on DNRD webste. Phone the DNRD to confirm your visa status and last possible exit date from the UAE. 

I don't know where your friends are getting this information from as it is wrong


----------



## 5ylfi4 (Oct 3, 2016)

hmmm.. i will double check..
the friends are also swiss and travel since 10 years to dubai..they were last month in Dubai and will travel back next month.. 
from where do you have this info? is there a homepage or smth about it so i can check more detailed?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> Still crabby I see.



Still American I see.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

5ylfi4 said:


> hmmm.. i will double check..
> 
> the friends are also swiss and travel since 10 years to dubai..they were last month in Dubai and will travel back next month..
> 
> from where do you have this info? is there a homepage or smth about it so i can check more detailed?




There's a Sticky Thread on the whole subject. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redindxb43 (Mar 1, 2015)

5ylfi4 said:


> hmmm.. i will double check..
> the friends are also swiss and travel since 10 years to dubai..they were last month in Dubai and will travel back next month..
> from where do you have this info? is there a homepage or smth about it so i can check more detailed?


It is on the Emirates page

UAE Visas | Visa & passport information | Emirates United Arab Emirates

The quote I wrote earlier is from the Dubai facts web page
It has also been highly publicized in all the newspapers here and I work in recruitment so deal with this on a daily basis plus my colleague and friends parents have just arrived from one of the Schengen countries and got a 90 day visa

If you Google it you will find it out. We aren't lying to you :lol:


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

5ylfi4 said:


> hmmm.. i will double check..
> the friends are also swiss and travel since 10 years to dubai..they were last month in Dubai and will travel back next month..
> from where do you have this info? is there a homepage or smth about it so i can check more detailed?


Be sure to ask your friends if they need to apply for a visa on occasion, the link below seems to indicate you can use the visa process (like on the Emirates Airlines site) to obtain a visa when the on arrival one is "fully utilized". This would make more sense to me to have a way for frequent visitors from the EU to be able to come and go as they wish. Good luck.


From the Emirates website:

Citizens of the European countries listed above are also entitled to apply for a paid pre-arranged visit visa if the 'on arrival 90-days visa' has been fully utilized, or if they wish to use the pre-arranged visa.

UAE Visas | Visa & passport information | Emirates United Arab Emirates


----------



## 5ylfi4 (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks a lot.
And I do believe..pls dont misunderstand me here...i just want to see what else is written..


----------



## 5ylfi4 (Oct 3, 2016)

Ok..I just had contact with the Emirates Airline - Visa Department.. and this is the Info I received: 
If you have a Swiss or German passport (with theire suggestion, I should rather travel with the german-passport) I can travel as often as I want to Dubai. 
I get a permission to stay 90days..if I travel back to switzerland and come back in two months a get a nother permission for 90 days and so on. That you are not allowed to come back with in 3 months is not correct they said..also I have read the link I couldnt find this 'rule' about the 3 months..maybe I also misunderstood you..but anyways..thats what i heard now from different sides...but as soon as I am in Dubai for the first time, I will try to get there the Info at the airport..Thanks anyways for your effort and help


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

90 days in any rolling 180 day period is not that difficult a concept.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

rsinner said:


> 90 days in any rolling 180 day period is not that difficult a concept.


And then they get snippy and arrogant about their misinformation.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

5ylfi4 said:


> Ok..I just had contact with the Emirates Airline - Visa Department.. and this is the Info I received:


Thats your mistake right there - those of us who have been here a while know better than to believe a commercial company in matters appertaining to Immigration.

Good luck - the worst that will happen is that you'll have to leave to visit them for three months.


----------



## 5ylfi4 (Oct 3, 2016)

it wasn't my plan to question anybodys knowledge here about the visa. If i somehow offended you in any kind...sorry for that - my appologies.

since i was born and grew up in saudi, i know what hassle it is about the visa..that is why i am a bit more ceraful and like to doublecheck  

i will get the info at dubai at the visa-office itself..and in worst case i will just use one time my german and then my swiss passport...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

5ylfi4 said:


> it wasn't my plan to question anybodys knowledge here about the visa. If i somehow offended you in any kind...sorry for that - my appologies.
> 
> since i was born and grew up in saudi, i know what hassle it is about the visa..that is why i am a bit more careful and like to doublecheck
> 
> i will get the info at Dubai at the visa-office itself..and in worst case i will just use one time my german and then my Swiss passport...


Don't worry - nobody here is offended at all - we just like to make sure people are aware there is often conflicting information out there.

But be careful with using two different nationality passports - your fingerprints might raise a flag if you appear on a second country passport. Safest to stick to one or the other.


----------

